# Question from a new guy



## The Poet (Aug 13, 2013)

Greetings,


      I have three plants I am flowering, two different varieties and they were flipped 86 days ago at 11", under a 400w indoors. Leaves are wide indica type leaves and plants are short, 3'.

The red hairs are mostly laid down into the bud. The calyxes are swollen. Leaves are turning yellow and orange, drying up and falling off. There has been some new flowering growth at the ends of the flowers with new white hairs and bud growing out the end of the red haired buds. Tricombs are mostly cloudy but I still see a clear, glassy, reflective shine on some trics. I did see two or three reddish/black, perfectly round black/red trics on leaves and light reflected off them. Nothing yellow however. 

   I bought a 30x loupe and am excitedly looking for amber tricombs expecting to see them any day. I wish I had store bought seeds so I could anticipate when to expect them to finish but I have unknown bag seed, real good and obviously modern, commercial seed someone bought from a seed place. The weed was killer. I can't see amber trics yet! I've never seen an amber tric.
Isn't 86 days a long time?


                                   Thank you


                                          The Poet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

for Indica dominant thats quite along time for total flowering daze.

I'd assume the plant still generates some new (clear) crystal/trichs even tho it's mostly mature and ripe.

Do we know the 3 kinds?

p.s :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, *The Poet*. Keeper lit :ccc:


----------



## The Poet (Aug 14, 2013)

Folks,


     As usual I spoke too soon. I have an interesting report to make in that 'I am seeing things going on'... in the little tricomb heads with my new 30X magnification thing. The batteries ran out while I was learning to use the device but I have learned to use desk lights to achieve the same effect and it works much better outside.

   After studying the capulate and non-capulate tricombs I am seeing more now. They are almost all cloudy now and 'I can see'...! dark colors mixing with the cloudiness in the tricomb heads {not stalks so I don't know how the dark colors got up there but there they are!} 
When focusing on a row of trics along the edge of a leaf/bud I can see yellow in there too. Thank you Hemp Goddess for recommending the 3Ox magnifier as I can see! Wow... I can know the perfect moment of ripeness now.
   And I see also how the Goddess got her name for she is truly a helpful person and I thank her...


                                  Thank you...


                                          The Poet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

86 days in????  I would say they close if not ready...But as Im sure The Hempgodees has stated...we go by the trichs?....Did I miss what strain this was?

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2013)

No, you didn't miss anything. He just said there were 3 kinds :confused2:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

There is no perfect moment of ripeness, it's all based on preference.

You want a big head, happy, high energy buzz? chop at 1/2 cloudy 1/2 clear.
Looking for sink, drooling, and couch lock? Go at 20-40% amber
Go too far amber and you'll go to over ripe, and that's just a bummer.

Good luck.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 14, 2013)

Two different strains of bag seed but real good.


                                                 Poet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2013)

Sit agricola est sacco Semen cavete

"Let The Grower Beware Of Sack Seed"


----------



## The Poet (Aug 16, 2013)

Gentlemen,


     I read that some folks start measuring flowering time not from 'Flip' but from when the first white hairs show. Today, 'from flip' would be day # 89 but from 'first white hairs' is actually day #78. 

   Also I read this morning that amber tric's are deteriorated with 90% of THC gone and are not as good as cloudy tric's but smell and taste is better with amber tric's.
That some folks like 20% 50% amber tric's then on another article that 5%- 10% is better just to make sure the plant is done. 

   Now I am about to harvest three plants. I like a real good smell and taste, like a couch lock stone as well as a soaring cerebral one. Every day tricombs get cloudier and the buds bigger. I am glad I waited as this seems to be the key to having good smoke is waiting. But I too am getting confused about the tricomb thing. Of course harvesting different buds at different times is another good idea but I am going to pull each plant when it is at the moment of ripeness. I have to learn when that is though. 

   What do you think Hemp Goddess? 
5%-10% amber vs 25%-33% amber? It is 1%-2% amber now. Again this is unknown bag seed and the first time growing it. Help!


                              Thanks


                                             The Poet


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 16, 2013)

The Poet said:
			
		

> Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> Now I am about to harvest three plants. I like a real good smell and taste, like a couch lock stone as well as a soaring cerebral one.
> ...



I think if you want both types of stoneage you need to chop at both windows, say for cerebral you want less than 5% amber and for the cough lock you would want as much amber without any going black. If you do this make sure to keep seperated and labeled so you know which bud gives which stone lol :hubba: 
Or
Gotta chose one kinda high and cut all at same time

Also where did you read about amber trics being deteriorated with 90% THC gone? I've never heard this before and I too like the cough lock stone so am interested in the source of this theory


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2013)

I am a Sativa kind of gal, so unless I am trying to get a nighttime smoke, I usually harvest with little (if any) amber.  Like Melvan said, we can vary the high by the amount of amber in the trichs.  I can't remember if I asked about the shape of the leaves and the structure of the plant.  An Indica leaning plant will have fatter leaves and the plant usually has a shorter bushier stature and mature faster.  Sativas have longer skinnier leaves,  more of a willowy stature and take longer to mature.  However, at 11 weeks, I think that they should be done.  

However, some people report having strains that never really amber up.  So, if this were me, I would be clipping some test buds and seeing if I liked the high.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 16, 2013)

ShecallshimThor,

   "Also where did you read about amber trics being deteriorated with 90%  THC gone? I've never heard this before and I too like the cough lock  stone so am interested in the source of this theory"

          [ Thor,

    I read that just this morning, an hour ago and can't find it to save my life. It's some where in my book marks and I'll post it in a private message when I can find it since your interested. ]


   I realize that since I am using an unknown strain, don't even know what various states of tricomb development I like, I'm going to have to pick them at different times and see! 
   The Hemp Goddess likes low amber and you like high. I am thinking that obviously a low, middle and a high would be a good target till I get used to this strain and decide which I like, Listen to that! "And decide which I like"! 

   I've been smoking 'whatever I can get' for most of my life and never had a chance to decide which exact stage of ripeness is my favorite. I'm lucky to have had anything at all.
   I remember going to Austin in 1967 and buying a pound of Mexican brick-dirt weed; full of seeds, stems and leaves for $100. That was good back then, that was happiness and now I am deciding which stone is nicer and smoking a lifetime supply of free weed, much better than I've ever had!

   {Oh! and Hemp Goddess: I have a lower limb drying in my cigar box right now}


                                   God is Great Sabu


                                         The Poet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Remember tho that an Indica is an indica and a sativa a sativa. No matter how much amber you take sat-heavies, it won't rock the couchlock like an indica.

I'd go all milky (80-85%) with some amber (20-15%) for an indica. My jack47 at 75 daze barely has ANY amber (bout 10% if I had to quantify it) and seems to generate new crystal everyday, either obfuscating the more mature crystal (ripened) to outright making it not possible to discern at all.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 16, 2013)

7greeneyes,


     This strain is as I said a 'unknown' hybrid, a mixture of Sativa/Indica and that is the most confusing point. As you say: "A little amber can't hurt nothing" and a good couch lock sounds good to me too; so with Sativas good at low amber and the Indicas good with high amber/ with The Hemp Goddess preferring little amber and you more/ and this strain at {I'm guessing} 1/3rd Indica,

   I will harvest these at different times; two new strains and I'll just have to study them there's no other way to know. Sounds like fun to me; 

                    Think I'll go have some Chili. 


                                     Later Y'all.

                                           The Poet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2013)

*Can you describe the leaf structure and the plant structure?*  Most strains are hybrids now, but many are sativa dominant or indica dominant.  It will help us.

Like 7greeneyes, said, harvesting at different stages of cloudy/amber are only going to influence the high so much--most of it is determined by strain and whether it is sativa or indica dominant.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Indica/Indica-Dominants flower around 56-70 daze.

Sativa/Sat-Dominants can take 70 daze to 120 daze

50-50 Hybrids are usually 49 daze - 63 daze in my experience.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 19, 2013)

81 days after white hairs show and 92 days since flip I still see no amber trics. Less than 1% has real dark color mixing with cloudy in the tric head but no amber!? I am beginning to wonder what color amber really is, I thought it was yellowish-brownish. The trics are not reflecting light and are better looking every day. The calyxes are enormous and I am impressed with the autumn like look. It is plain they are still getting bigger and better daily but no other color trics than cloudy. They are even getting cloudier as days pass, must be a sativa dominant strain as it is taking so long but leaves are thick and plant is short {<3'} flipped at 11". 
   I've started smoking this from the bottom up and I am checking trics every day, I am obsessed with seeing amber-yellow-brown trics; the last strain was amberless but that was I think due to not having good magnification. Where are these amber suckers? if they don't show before 12-13 weeks it will be all smoked up, I guess I'll go to my grave without ever seeing an amber tric.


                                    The Poet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

With almost all milky like you're saying I'd go ahead and pull'em, dry'em and :bong2: 'em.

Happy harvests, Poet.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 19, 2013)

7greeneyes,



    "Sativa/Sat-Dominants can take 70 daze to 120 daze" 
   They must be a sativa dominant hybrid and may take 30 more days but since they are so near to being finished I'll give them another few days or week as as I said I gotta see amber trics for a learning experience. They look done and as I also said I am smoking them now and will monitor them. I've waited this long, they are supposed to amber up in a few days once they start.


                                    The Poet


----------



## The Poet (Aug 22, 2013)

Fellow enthusiasts,


     No change so I started flushing today. I have never flushed much but since these three are possibly Sativa dominant hybrids and could take another month to finish, I want to let them go till I see amber trics...
    But they are finished, leaves are dried up and about dead, falling off, and calyxes swelled to max, {one top is 11" in diameter!} red hairs laid down in the bud and at 83 days from first white hairs; to all appearances except for amber trics ready to harvest. 
   So I figured a flush couldn't hurt anything. I was going to flush three days and harvest, but with a week long flush I am leaving the plant to make amber trics if it is going to make them at all. 
   I like this strain, as I am smoking a joint now and after five hits put it out and laid it down in order to write this report. 
   Cured hell! dried two days, and it's real good!
   ... and it was free! 


                               "God is Great Sabu"

                                     The Poet


----------



## The Poet (Aug 22, 2013)

Fellow enthusiasts,


     No change so I started flushing today. I have never flushed much but since these three are possibly Sativa dominant hybrids and could take another month to finish, I want to let them go till I see amber trics...
    But they are finished, leaves are dried up and about dead, falling off, and calyxes swelled to max, {one top is 11" in diameter!} red hairs laid down in the bud and at 83 days from first white hairs; to all appearances except for amber trics ready to harvest. 
   So I figured a flush couldn't hurt anything. I was going to flush three days and harvest, but with a week long flush I am leaving the plant to make amber trics if it is going to make them at all. 
   I like this strain, as I am smoking a joint now and after five hits put it out and laid it down in order to write this report. 
   Cured hell! dried two days, it's real good and it was free! 


                               "God is Great Sabu"

                                     The Poet


----------



## The Poet (Aug 22, 2013)

Just a postscript,


     I finished that joint and I am impressed. 
Not only am I impressed but I posted the last post twice! Oppps---sorry



                                The Poet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2013)

:yay:

:clap: 

Good job, Poet.


----------

